# Looking 4 a sensual cigar smoking pic



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

In the bathroom of my smoking room I am looking for a sensual type pic with a cigar theme. Not trashy but elegant or classy. I have seen somewhere where the smoke from a cigar lingers off into a silouette of a woman, did not find it for sale. Even a woman with a cigar would work (more of a painting not a pic) If anyone could be of help I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

I found this but depending on the size you want you may be able to have it enlarged at kinko's or something....


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

blurxp said:


> I found this but depending on the size you want you may be able to have it enlarged at kinko's or something....


No pic!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> No pic!


Yes pic! :tu


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yes pic! :tu


I guess for some odd reason I am not getting it?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

The one with Tom choking on a ghurka works for me :tu


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

u dont even want to know!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.avaloncigars.com/advertising_num.htm

The avalon cigar website has several. I'll refrain from posting them here cause there are BOOBIES  teeheehee


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> http://www.avaloncigars.com/advertising_num.htm
> 
> The avalon cigar website has several. I'll refrain from posting them here cause there are BOOBIES  teeheehee


ding ding, we have a winner!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is a pic of my wife... enjoy


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

or if you perfer my girlfriend:r


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Morning!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Those picture make me smile, dem sure ain't no biker chicks!!!! Thats how I like 'em!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

mikeyj23 said:


> http://www.avaloncigars.com/advertising_num.htm
> 
> The avalon cigar website has several. I'll refrain from posting them here cause there are BOOBIES  teeheehee


Very Nice!!:tu


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

livwire68 said:


> In the bathroom of my smoking room I am looking for a sensual type pic with a cigar theme. Not trashy but elegant or classy. I have seen somewhere where the smoke from a cigar lingers off into a silouette of a woman, did not find it for sale. Even a woman with a cigar would work (more of a painting not a pic) If anyone could be of help I would greatly appreciate it!


Incidentally I think I have to hate you - I'd kill for a smoking room let alone one with a BATHROOM in it!!!???:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I might have to go to home depot to buy one of those sheds with a camping crapper. :tu


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

:r I hear ya! That is as close as I'd get to one!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

PolarGar said:


> Incidentally I think I have to hate you - I'd kill for a smoking room let alone one with a BATHROOM in it!!!???:r


Gotta love my Wife, she says I deserve it! But since I love her, I tell her she deserves me!  She told me when I bought her a house I could buy my 50 cal rifle, so I got her a fifthwheel and got my gun (I traveled for work and the Family came along). When I bought her a real house I told her I would have to get another 50, she did not go for that! So she gave me a smoking room instead (she will smoke from time to time) When its all done (when I get enough $$$$) the closet will be converted into a humidor, I also thought about a wet bar, but thats more work and I think I would be pushing my luck! :ss


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> http://www.avaloncigars.com/advertising_num.htm
> 
> The avalon cigar website has several. I'll refrain from posting them here cause there are BOOBIES  teeheehee


Sensual Cigar Art at its finest. Somebody hose me off here!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

The Taboo boys might still have a few posters floating about. Why not send them an email?


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Papichulo said:


> Here is a pic of my wife... enjoy


Felt bad when I saw that your wife was my girlfriend. But got over it and got pissed when I saw your girlfriend was my wife.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

livwire68 said:


> In the bathroom of my smoking room I am looking for a sensual type pic with a cigar theme. Not trashy but elegant or classy. I have seen somewhere where the smoke from a cigar lingers off into a silouette of a woman, did not find it for sale. Even a woman with a cigar would work (more of a painting not a pic) If anyone could be of help I would greatly appreciate it!


The bathroom of my smoking room is a tree.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> http://www.avaloncigars.com/advertising_num.htm
> 
> The avalon cigar website has several. I'll refrain from posting them here cause there are BOOBIES  teeheehee


But I like boobies....


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think the old school cigar pin up girls show a classy bathroom appropriate style. My fav being the red head sitting down.


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

Although it may be heretical to say so here, I like Cigarpass.com's logo. Similar to the oldies posted above.
I won't post a picture here, but you can take a look on their site.


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> http://www.avaloncigars.com/advertising_num.htm


High Five! Just make sure too keep your aim


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Here is a pic of my wife... enjoy


You are a lucky man. :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Coz77 said:


> I think the old school cigar pin up girls show a classy bathroom appropriate style. My fav being the red head sitting down.


Outstanding pinup art - I love the old school look - RG while I still can..... Where did you find them?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Legend said:


> Felt bad when I saw that your wife was my girlfriend. But got over it and got pissed when I saw your girlfriend was my wife.


:r Ain't it always the way...


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Coz77 said:


> I think the old school cigar pin up girls show a classy bathroom appropriate style. My fav being the red head sitting down.


Alright you got me here, I love pin-up girls! Didnt even think of that. I think that is exactly what I am looking for, something old school with traditions! Now if I can find it for sale some where!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

There are a few listed on flea-bay. http://stores.ebay.com/galleryprints_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Coz77 said:


> I think the old school cigar pin up girls show a classy bathroom appropriate style. My fav being the red head sitting down.
> 
> OK you must be a Woman, My Wife picked the same one! :tu Although I must agree, she is hoooootttttt :dr thanks! Now I just need to find that one for sale. Help!!!!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Legend said:


> Felt bad when I saw that your wife was my girlfriend. But got over it and got pissed when I saw your girlfriend was my wife.


:tu:tu:r


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> Coz77 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the old school cigar pin up girls show a classy bathroom appropriate style. My fav being the red head sitting down.
> ...


----------

